# Custom Clearance



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with a Customs Agent in Pt Klang to clear my personal effects when they arrive in Malaysia. Looking for a recommendation.
Thanks


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

you can use a service for that, they can deliver the items straight to your doorstep.
check ABDABAG (they have a stall in KLIA too), if i am correct, they do both sea and air.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

hando4949 said:


> Has anyone had experience with a Customs Agent in Pt Klang to clear my personal effects when they arrive in Malaysia. Looking for a recommendation.
> Thanks


Generally under forwarding agents and easily found in Yellow Pages. Recommend that you call a few and ask for faxed quotes, the services they provide, clear customs, deliver door to door etc. Read reviews. Do not settle for the lowest quote. Smaller agents might have hidden costs so go for a larger outfit.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

lorgnette is right, dont settle for lowest quote, because they always have hidden costs.
and read reviews, that would be helpful


----------

